
Zoom Is Leaking Peoples' Email Addresses and Photos to Strangers - xenonite
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/k7e95m/zoom-leaking-email-addresses-photos
======
rvz
"By default, your Zoom contacts directory contains internal users in the same
organization, who are either on the same account or who's email address uses
the same domain as yours (except for publicly used domains including
gmail.com, yahoo.com, hotmail.com, etc) in the Company Directory section." [0]

As this is switched on by default in Zoom, which is a horrific privacy-
violating idea and given its recent popularity surge, you might as well now
call it _Facebook Zoom_.

Ladies and Gentlemen of HN, keep them Zoom posts coming.

[0] [https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-
us/articles/115004055706-Manag...](https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-
us/articles/115004055706-Managing-Contacts)

